# SA - Victor Harbour to Cape Jervis paddle & fish



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Hi folks

Did a magic paddle from Victor Harbour to Cape Jervis in perfect conditions late last year & thougth I'd post it for you SA fisho's who are keen to see what the southern coastline looks like.

I dragged a lure along for a few sections of the trip but didnt get a touch. Probably because for the majority of the time we were 300-500m from shore and in deep water, so the lure wasnt close to the bottom. Saw a very large barracouta and a big school of mackeral but they werent hungry 

Click the link to see photos and video of this magical part of the SA coastline (including an amazing fog that formed in the valleys of Deep Creek)

http://www.adelaide.canoe.org.au/default.asp?Page=18231

Cheers
Dunny (mike.dunn AT health.sa.gov.au)


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Brilliant trip and photos. How did you arrange so many people for a time when the weather was so calm?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great Pictures Dunny and wonderful coast. Some of those beaches would be a bit hairy with the swell right up.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Brilliant way to spend a weekend. Could easily turn nasty down there. Would love to do an overnighter somewhere, anyone interested ?


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

It was part of an Adelaide Canoe Club organised paddle.

We got very lucky with the weather. Have never seen Tunkalilla with such small waves (last time I went there for a beach hike the waves were 8ft high).


----------

